# Rejoining the Wonderful World of Aquariums



## KJCos (Feb 13, 2012)

Hello all!

After over 25 years since my 10 gallon aquarium, I am finally getting back into the hobby and am very excited about it!

So much has changed over the years I really don't know where to start. I have been reading the forum for a while and gaining as much knowledge as I can before beginning. I will be buying things slowly over the summer and begin a fishless cycle as soon as I have all that I need. After browsing, we decided that an Aqueon 45 gallon tank is the tank for us. I would like to have a live planted tank, they seem so beautiful! I would like to stay away from Co2 if possible. 

Now for questions I hope someone can answer for me:

1. Lighting, lighting, lighting! I really like the LED's with moonlights, but have read of some causing algae growth. I'm looking at a Reef capable light w/timers (36 white 1 watt, 6 blue 1 watts - 2610 lumens, or 23 white, 4 blue - 1670 lumens), and the single bright or double bright systems, all the above by Marineland. (single bright is 60 mW Watt and double is 1 watt). 

2. I know I want two filters. What would be best in this situation?

3. Preferred substrate?

4. Heating system?


Any and all advice and help is appreciated! I'm excited to get started. :fish10:


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Glad to have you back in the hobby my friend! Sorry I wont be much help with this topic as I have never done a live plant tank. I know you will get great advice though!


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

I really like my marineland LED's all of my plants do very well with the LED's. In my planted tank I use fine gravel, I have been wanting to try a dirt substrate though. If your looking to do heavy planting without co2 and you don't mind spending the money go with the double brights.

As far as filtering and heating. I prefer canisters, they are easier to maintain, quitter, and I think they do a better job cleaning. And with your heater, it depends on what temp your fish and plants need. Anything with a lifetime warranty is good. But I still like anything made by Fluval.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

I have a marineland penguin power filter that is quite and does a very good job for my tank. And I agree with Hotwingz, fluval makes very good products.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I like canisters for planted tanks because you can focus the spraybar where you want it.

Heating will depend on the plants but an adjustable heater will do fine. 

Substrate, well tat also depends on what plants you will have, If you are going mostly stems then just sand or gravel will do. if you want some swords or crypts then you need something for them with nutrients. I know people swear by aquasoil, but you can also go with whatever and use root tabs. Eco complete is a good one for plants as well.

Lighting, well if you are going low light the I dont see why an LED wouldnt work. Algae is easily controlled by the lighting time. IE if its 12 hrs and your seeing algae, cut back to eight. Once you see it gone, then up by about an hour every couple weeks until you find one that you are happy with without the algae. Adding more plants also helps.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I use only aqueon pro heaters,that being said and everyone elses good advice I'll add EVERYTHING is cheaper on line compared to LFS.Try drfosterandsmith,kensfish and petmountain for all your supplies.


----------



## KJCos (Feb 13, 2012)

Thank you all! Sounds like I need to look further into plants and fish at this point. I'm really excited to get a new aquarium up and running, and to get to know everyone.


----------

